# Doin' up a brisket, need some help



## sicklyscott (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll be smoking a brisket tomorrow for our BBQ and would like it to be of the pulled variety.  What temperature do I need to smoke it up to and how long should I expect a 6.5 lbs brisket to get there?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2007)

Shoot for an internal temperature a little over 200 F.   Cook it slowly as you would any brisket.


----------



## sicklyscott (Aug 24, 2007)

any idea on cooking times?  Just trying to plan the day out


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 24, 2007)

Scott every brisket is an adventure. Plan on 10-12 hours give or take. BBQ at 200-210*
Some are ready at 185* internally others 195 + Re-read sentence No. 1 and...


Have Fun & Enjoy!!


----------



## keltin (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with Andy and UB. A basic rule of thumb is 1.5 hours per pound at 200 to 215, but the real test is the internal temp. For slicing, you want 180 to 190. For pulled, you want 200 to 205. Brisket can dry out, and a lot of people will foil it, but I prefer a mop with olive oil and vinegar (about a 50-50 mix in a spray bottle). Each and every brisket, as UB said, is an adventure, and it is a challenge. It’s actually one of the landmarks by which a “smoker” will judge himself. If you can do a good brisket then you’re good at what you do, and even more challenge is added when you do not foil. 

Also, brisket can really absorb some smoke, so you may want to go a little lighter on the smoke than you would on a butt unless you want and like it a bit heavier. If you’re going for pulled/shredded brisket, then you will really want to mop the meat regularly, and you may even want to consider barding the meat half way though the cooking process.


----------



## sicklyscott (Aug 25, 2007)

well its on its way.  Woke up at 6 am this morning to apply the slather and rub.  Now its low and slow for 9+ hours...I don't think i've ever been this excited about brisket before!


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 25, 2007)

Good luck, take some pics if you can.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 25, 2007)

Good Job!!

Steady as she goes Scott!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 25, 2007)

I just have to try one someday.....
Keep us posted!


----------



## sicklyscott (Aug 26, 2007)

alright so i woke up at 6am to start the coals and get things going.  I made a nice slather whcih mostly consisted of vinegar and dijon mustard, and then a typical rub (brown sugar, chili powder etc etc).  I used some grape vines for the smoke and regular briquettes for the fuel (couldn't find chunk **** it!).  The temperature fluctuated between 220 and 270 and I sprayed the covered brisket with mop every hour.  

The problem I had was the brisket struggled to go over 170.  Once it hit 180, it dropped right back down to 176.  So I couldn't get it up to the 200 degree pulled brisket mark, however the meat was definately done.  So instead of pulling it I chopped it up and served it with wheat rolls and homemade kansas city style bbq sauce.

I unfortunately don't have any pics but it had the perfect smoke ring around the outside.  I took the advice of someone above and didn't smoke it as much as "normal" meat and it was a great recommendation.  I did about half the amount of actual smoke and it tasted perfect.  Next time I need to keep a closer eye on those temps and just take it off when its done the first time, instead of trying to get the temps back up and watch it fluctuate.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 26, 2007)

Scott, it sounds like you did a god job! 180 is ok! Most briskets are not "pulled" anyway. Sliced and/or chopped for sandwiches is the ticket. Glad you chose the "less is best" for smoke. During long cook times it is easy to over do it. Bottom line.... it was a fun adventure, and you and your family enjoyed it. That equals a succesful BBQ!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 26, 2007)

sicklyscott said:


> The problem I had was the brisket struggled to go over 170. Once it hit 180, it dropped right back down to 176. So I couldn't get it up to the 200 degree pulled brisket mark


 
That's the same problem I had with a pork shoulder using briquettes. I just couldn't get the internal temp over 185deg. over 10 hours. I had to finish it in the oven.

More info on that here.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> That's the same problem I had with a pork shoulder using briquettes. I just couldn't get the internal temp over 185deg. after 10 hours. I had to finish it in the oven.


 

When doing a butt, there is a temperature point around 170 F where you get "stick" for a while and the temp won't go up.  If you perservere, the temp will start to go up again after a while.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 26, 2007)

Scott...Jeekinz....

Could be what you are encountering is what is referred to in some circles as a "stall" The enternal temp will stall. During this time, which can be quite some time the meat is getting tender. Things are breaking down. When the meat comes out of the "stall" it will move quickly up. Be careful at this point not to over cook to a mushy state! Next time stay the course!! Forge ahead! Be patient!! The temp will come!!


Have Fun!


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 26, 2007)

I've heard it called 'plateu'd' also. It's just a tad frustrating at that point. After a couple visits to the Shrink, I can laugh about it now.


----------



## keltin (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats Scott! It sounds like it turned out great! As Andy and UB mentioned, the heat will stick at a point. It’s then that the tissue is breaking down and becoming really tender. If you wait a while, this process will finish and the temp will start to climb again. But as UB said, be careful and watch it so that you don’t over cook it. 

Not long ago, I stopped watching some ribs and left them on too long. The meat was a bit mushy and fell off the bone. Literally. You could shake the bone and the meat would just fall off onto your plate. I like my ribs with a little more texture than that, so those were overcooked IMHO. Made some good pulled pork sandwiches though!


----------



## BBQBob (Aug 26, 2007)

Sounds like a great brisket, Scott. 
I like to monitor the air temp inside my cooker with a digital temp gauge. I lay the probe on the grill near the meat. I have an idea how long it will take to cook a brisket or butt or whatever by watching the cooking temp. 
I like to cook whole briskets, fat side up. I will plan a minimum of 11 hours to cook, but I'd prefer it to be 12-13 hours at 225.
I have found that the best teacher is trial and error. Hopefully very few errors. We all have our own taste preference and you have to find what you like best. Someone on here suggested keeping a log of what you cook and how you cooked it and the results. That is the best teacher. 
Good luck with your next brisket, Scott.
Bob


----------

